# How to look totally uncool in a Lambo...



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

needs sound.

http://www.jalopnik.com/cars/hoon/h...rb-pole-and-traffic-sign-in-london-219221.php

What a twat.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

OUCH but the car was still driveable so why didnt he move it :wink:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

'how to look totally uncool in a Lambo'

1) Buy a Lambo

2 Yep, that should do it....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> OUCH but the car was still driveable so why didnt he move it :wink:


Think radiators went pop! A chassis rebuild would be costly enough without a seized engine too..


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> 'how to look totally uncool in a Lambo'
> 
> 1) Buy a Lambo
> 
> 2 Yep, that should do it....


LOL. Well I wouldn't want one, but it's still an amazing car that has presence like few others...

And I love the wheel design and dish.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTwiggy said:


> 'how to look totally uncool in a Lambo'
> 
> 1) Buy a Lambo
> 
> 2 Yep, that should do it....


 :lol: Iwould be willing to take the chance


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTwiggy said:
 

> 'how to look totally uncool in a Lambo'
> 
> 1) Buy a Lambo
> 
> 2 Yep, that should do it....


You on drugs???

How can a Â£160K car be uncool??? May not be to everyones tastes but they're a stunning car & close to being one of the fastest cars on the road today. If it was my Â£160K to spend on car/s i'd buy a selection but the LP640 is certainly not uncool.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Think Twiggy was meaning OTT and a tad vulgar - which I can see.

Still an awesome machine tho. I had Countach posters up on bedroom wall as a juvenile. The new Lambos still have that cahchet,

"Cor, what'll it do Mister" :wink:

Think i'd actually prefer a Gallardo anyway, if Santa is reading - regardless of price.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Think Twiggy was meaning OTT and a tad vulgar - which I can see.
> 
> Still an awesome machine tho. I had Countach posters up on bedroom wall as a juvenile. The new Lambos still have that cahchet,
> 
> ...


I can understand that, however he said "buy a Lambo" was a way to look uncool, which would mean all Lambo's.

If i had neither a wife nor kids, i'm 99.9% positive i'd have a Gallardo gracing my drive. My life however would not be as good as it is, but my Gallardo would be soooooo cool 8)

The Murcielago is defo a little vulgar, but i'd take one happily as a gift.

Saw a Black LP640 Limited Edition at Spa in October (can't recall the name of this Special Edition). It was on Swiss plates i think & looked as though the owner either couldn't drive or had more money than sense. Every wheel was curbed (a couple were very badly curbed) & all the lower skirts were very badly scuffed which i assume happened on the same kerbs.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Think Twiggy was meaning OTT and a tad vulgar - which I can see.
> ...


It was tongue in cheek sir, and yeah, if I could buy one, I might; though I think my money would go on a prancing horse..... there is of course one Lambo in which you would be the very embodiment of cool - a late 60s Miura - now that's a beautiful car....


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Big picture in our local evening paper tonight A Gallardo had a run with a Rover 45 and a Toyota I think in Wolverhampton this morning. The Lambo is a right mess the guy does not look to happy   :evil: :x


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

That car was a rental aswell!

love to see what happens if the rental company get to see that video :lol:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

garyc said:


> Think Twiggy was meaning OTT and a tad vulgar - which I can see.
> 
> Still an awesome machine tho. I had Countach posters up on bedroom wall as a juvenile. The new Lambos still have that cahchet,
> 
> ...


It's not just the vulgarity garyc, it's the depserate need many owners clearly have to tell the world how much money is in their bank account (or tied up in the car!). We're all car enthusiasts on here, some with much more disposable income than others, but we all view cars for what they can do and how they do it - primarily. Unfortunately a lot of supercars are bought for the simple reason that everyone knows they are expensive, by people who know the price of everything and the value of nothing.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Cocks, looked like a nice part of the City :? small time crooks trying to give it all 'da bling' :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

At least it was the cheap end of the car :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTwiggy said:


> a late 60s Miura - now that's a beautiful car....












[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > 'how to look totally uncool in a Lambo'
> ...


Sorry mate, it's a totally subjective topic aka Top Gear "Cool board". 
For me, the Lambo is wholly un-cool. That's not to say I wouldn't have one (of course) it's just that everythign about the Murcielago screams "look at me, aren't I f*cking amazing" :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > a late 60s Miura - now that's a beautiful car....
> ...


Sorry I've just come :lol:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

there was a film I saw, years ago, and I can't remember the name of it, about a young, good looking Italian who comes to England during the 1970 World Cup. He drove a red Muira throughout the film. While most of the plot details escape me, I can still picture the sight and sound of that wonderful piece of automotive porn......


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Hmm ... why no skid marks, on the road I mean.

The car seemed to go straight over a T junction. I wonder if the young guy attempting to reverse the car was the renter ?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

What is it with people with lots of money and buying nice cars in CRAP colours?????


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Blade_76 said:


> What is it with people with lots of money and buying nice cars in CRAP colours?????


Seen a few TTs in the same colour they looked crap as well


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Looks like Seymour St, W2. Guess thats Middle Eastern lads having fun


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

looked more East End to me, but i could be wrong.

It's quite common for young Asian guys to club together and hire a flash car to drive around in for the last day of Eid - usual preference used to be for M3 drop tops, because you can get all 5 renters in and they can all be seen! I guess this lot decided to 'go the extra mile' and it rather backfired on them......


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

How do you know its a rented car? The plate looks personal :?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

TTwiggy said:


> looked more East End to me, but i could be wrong.
> 
> It's quite common for young Asian guys to club together and hire a flash car to drive around in for the last day of Eid - usual preference used to be for M3 drop tops, because you can get all 5 renters in and they can all be seen! I guess this lot decided to 'go the extra mile' and it rather backfired on them......


innit :wink:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

TTotal said:


> How do you know its a rented car? The plate looks personal :?


I don't; I think it was KMP on the first page who said it was. Though I don't think the guy trying to reverse it looks like your average supercar owner...

Private plate doesn't mean it's not a renter of course......


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I don't think new Lamborghini's are cool either. Doesn't mean they aren't great cars, but cool, not for me. Classic cars like the Miura, are cool.

It just reeks of being flash. Far more so than ownership of a 911 Turbo, or a DB9 does.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Agree, utterly uncool.

Almost as uncool as overpriced watches... :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cos you dont have either?


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Cos you dont have either?


I've got an expensive watch, I don't think it's overpriced.... The Lambo will have to wait a while though - like into a next life when I come back as a hedge fund manager......


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I'll be back as a hedge trimmer :?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Cos you dont have either?


I covet neither.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

What a complete tw*t!

Why did it need three police patrol cars, a van and a horse for an RTA?



Blade_76 said:


> What is it with people with lots of money and buying nice cars in CRAP colours?????


Agreed! Nice car, sh*te colour.


----------



## masg (May 25, 2006)

the funniest thing about this video is that the car is hired and they spent sooo long saving up for the deposite fo that car and now lost it plus the excess which they could of bought a TT with, they east london boys, i saw that lambo the day it got hired, they were showing off like mad...but it wasn't even theres :? ....atleast they learnt there lesson now


----------

